# Breeding a Cavapoo.



## Tezza999 (May 4, 2014)

We are thinking about breeding our lovely Cavapoo..
What are our best options regarding a suitable mate..?
Would it be with another Cavapoo or with a King Charles or poodle.

Are there any possible problems with mating with another Cavapoo as I've heard there may be..?

Thanks all...


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I hand you a rather large tin hat-------

Just have a look in breeding section on here.

Suggest you research yourself, discuss with vet, decide what health tests you need, and think a million times why you want to breed.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Tezza999 said:


> We are thinking about breeding our lovely Cavapoo..


1st question is why?

Why do you want to breed from her?

2nd is - do you have a substantial amount of money set aside to pay for all the health tests that should be done before you find out if she's even a suitable candidate to be bred from?

Sorry if that seems harsh but breeding is best left to those who have fully health tested dogs (both parents) and know what they're doing


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Tezza999 said:


> We are thinking about breeding our lovely Cavapoo..
> What are our best options regarding a suitable mate..?
> Would it be with another Cavapoo or with a King Charles or poodle.
> 
> ...


The most obvious question is, why? what is the benefit of breeding her? because there is certainly no benefit to the bitch. Which leads me to the conclusion that you either want to make money from the puppies or wish to breed in order to keep one for yourself. This in itself is a gamble with crossbred puppies as you have absolutely no idea how they will turn out in type or temperament.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Tezza999 said:


> We are thinking about breeding our lovely Cavapoo..
> What are our best options regarding a suitable mate..?
> Would it be with another Cavapoo or with a King Charles or poodle.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome.

Firstly, why would you want to mate her to a King Charles Spaniel? Your bitch is a half bred Cavalier King Charles Spaniel - they are two completely separate breeds.

Secondly, yes you're right in assuming there could be problems mating her to another Cavalier cross. Cavaliers can suffer from fairly dramatic and even fatal inherited diseases, which can be passed on to their pups.

It would be essential for you to have your bitch tested for the relevant diseases before you even consider mating her and, only then, to a dog who himself has tested clear.

Apart from the potential costs of all this, there is always risk attached to any pregnancy and subsequent labour and even afterwards, there are risks.

Do you have a particular reason for wanting to do this?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

Hide behind a bunker and a tin hat its going to get ugly out there.



My advice is thoroughly research both breeds and you will be more in formed that way.

Designer dog breeding is a controversal subject and you may find many cavalier breeders who are responsible will not cross with your cavapoo. Thats the drawback to owners a crossbreed. 


Because they are popular their are many being breed purely for money and no care or welfare this is the drawback to not being KC registered breed.

Look into ethics behind breeding what do you wish to gain out of breeding your dog and is it really worth it? You dog could die on you during birth is the loss worth it for puppies?

Are you prepaired to offer life time support to new owners, accept puppies back who don't work out, 

Are you really prepaired to take on the responsability?


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

If you don't do the health tests on both parent dogs, then you could end up with pups that develop massive health problems.

Cavs suffer from a very painful condition called Syringomyelia. Before breeding from any Cav, they *must* have an MRI scan to rule this condition out.

Syringomyelia (SM) and the Cavalier King Charles Spaniel

Poodles also need to have several health tests.

If you go ahead and breed and do not test BOTH parent dogs, then you will become a backyard breeder and in this day and age, with the awareness people have, you will likely struggle awfully to sell the pups. It would also be highly unethical to breed without the relevant tests.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Breeding back to one of the parent breeds or breeding to another cavapoo increases the chances of inheriting some illness and for cavaliers that's a lot.

Cavaliers need
The Kennel Club

Toy poodles, at least I assume you'll be using a toy, need
The Kennel Club

A cavapoo stud should be tested for all of these as should your bitch.

Don't start on it's just a pet these aren't necessary. A pet dog isn't any less important than a show dog they should be bred the same way.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Tezza,

I also own a Cavapoo. And like any breed of dog, in order to mate them responsibly both the mother and stud have to be fully health tested. For your Cavapoo this means a PRA check (a risk from the poodle), a MRI for syringomyelia (a risk from the CKC), and a heart certificate (a risk from the CKC). (It's possible that I've forgotten others necessary tests too.) At risk of saying something controversial on this forum..._there definitely is a market for fully health-tested crossbreeds_. People like to know that their pup isn't going to get common genetic diseases when they're older, regardless as to whether to dog is a pedigree or a cross.

Secondly, a King Charles Spaniel is a separate breed to a Cavalier King Charles spaniel. (Personally I would really advise against mating with a KCS, since they're even more unhealthy than CKCS's. Which is saying something.)

Mating a crossbreed with a crossbreed will result in a very mixed litter; if it were Cavapoo to Cavapoo you can end up with some pups which are very Cavalier and some which are very poodle. (Take a look at Punnet squares if you want to see the maths behind it). Mating a crossbreed with a pedigree would give slightly more homogeneity to the litter.

Aside from the cost of health testing, when breeding you need to be able to cover the costs should something go wrong; an emergency out-of-hours caesarian can be £2000-£3000. And the vast majority of pet insurance does not cover breeding complications. There's also costs such as canine herpes vaccination (which takes place after mating), and ultrasounds, as well as worming + vaccinating + microchipping pup's.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

if you want another Cavapoo, it'll be cheaper to get another puppy  I would not do it tbh


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2014)

Wiz201 said:


> if you want another Cavapoo, it'll be cheaper to get another puppy  I would not do it tbh


True good breeding is not cheap.
I would prefer to rescue a dog instead of risk the life my bitch for the sake of another dog. Its a nice thought to own your own dogs puppies but the realities are much tougher and less sugar coated.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I agree with what others have said, it's not just a case of 'I would like to breed......' there's a LOT more to responsible breeding than that.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

If your reason for breeding is because you think your dog is special and you'd like another one of her, the chances of getting what you want are far more reduced in a cross breed than in pedigree dogs. And even then you try to breed for the characteristics and temperament you want, but it's still a lottery. 

With a crossbreed pups can take after mum, or dad. Or be a throwback to something else. Temperament and character can be more spaniel, or more poodle. 

It's far less risky yo enjoy your girl, and buy another puppy. Less risky to her health, your pocket, and you won't be left with pups you'll be responsible for for the rest of their lives.


----------

